# Off Shore Winds



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Be very careful in off shore winds as shown by this article:
http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/bay_area ... cd0f8.html

Offshore winds can be so deceptive, not particularly strong near the shore, but tend to get stronger and stronger the further you go out.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Timely warning Troutfisher, especially with winter through to spring on the E coast, when strong SW winds could spell disaster for a hapless kayaker.

It is also worth noting that *you cannot read wind speed and sea state (whitecaps) when looking downwind*. This is what you are doing on the E coast looking seawards in SW'er.


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

South Westerly winds can be treacherous down here too kayakone.
Keith


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

troutfisher said:


> South Westerly winds can be treacherous down here too kayakone.
> Keith


Yep. It is a long way to the next landmass. :shock:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Off shore winds scare me. That feeling of helplessness as I watch the shoreline get further away just creeps me out. I never go out with a forecast of off shore winds. I also carry a sea anchor with me at all times. I figure I can throw it out if a strong off shore wind blows up unexpectedly so I can limit the damage until it slows to the point where I can make headway against it. No point getting exhausted fighting a losing battle.

The whole scenario gives me the willies.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> Off shore winds scare me. That feeling of helplessness as I watch the shoreline get further away just creeps me out. I never go out with a forecast of off shore winds. I also carry a sea anchor with me at all times. I figure I can throw it out if a strong off shore wind blows up unexpectedly so I can limit the damage until it slows to the point where I can make headway against it. No point getting exhausted fighting a losing battle.
> 
> The whole scenario gives me the willies.


Ditto Ado.

However, having said that, we all have insurance, should we or BOM inadvertently get it wrong, *if* we always carry a PLB with GPS, and a marine VHF (and know how to use them). If going out later in the day, you can add bright clothing, reflective SOLAS tape, and a torch/strobe to that list, and you should be a survivor regardless.


----------

